# straight pipe



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

im goin out on lim here.....but what kinda gain would i see from a straight pipe.... no muffler no cat no nothin.....but a straight 2.5" pipe all the way back........??????????????????????????????


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

0.5hp at the most...laughable mod for what you get.


----------



## whitmore3098 (Aug 30, 2005)

what year do u have cuz my 98 maxima has 3 cats on it and u can run a straight pipe all the way back the pipes will snap when the engine torques because on the 2 precats after the manifold(headers) there is a spring with a flex hose around it to absorb the shock when the engine torques. But after that pipe there is another pipe which is the third cat the real one, you can run a straight pipe right there for more sound but ur not gonna get a whole lot of hp out of it


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

whitmore3098 said:


> what year do u have cuz my 98 maxima has 3 cats on it and u can run a straight pipe all the way back the pipes will snap when the engine torques because on the 2 precats after the manifold(headers) there is a spring with a flex hose around it to absorb the shock when the engine torques. But after that pipe there is another pipe which is the third cat the real one, you can run a straight pipe right there for more sound but ur not gonna get a whole lot of hp out of it


So basically what MrEous said in one sentence + very laughable. hehehe


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

Not only that but you'd get an awsome sound too!! :thumbdwn:


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

that would most likely sound like poo and it could possibly put your power higher in the rpm range which you may or may not want, depending on your driving style.


----------

